# gbatemp skin issue with firefox 3



## thegame07 (Jun 9, 2008)

hey,

I downloaded firefox 3 the other day and having problems with gbatemp when using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The gbatemp skin seems to have messed up when using the new firefox for me, heres a pic : 

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/2/24/815...uglygbatemp.JPG

It works perfectly fine on internet explorer but not firefox 3, any ideas whats wrong? thanks


----------



## noONE (Jun 9, 2008)

The problem is, that you're not using Opera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously though, when i'm viewing GBAtemp in FF3 , there's no problem..


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks perfect for me using FF3 Rc2


----------



## Prime (Jun 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> It looks perfect for me using FF3 Rc2



Same.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 9, 2008)

Clear the cache.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 9, 2008)

Something similar has happened to me before but I fixed it by selecting:

View -> Page Style -> Basic Page Style

But it's probably just needing of a cache clear as Destructobot said


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Clear the cache.




that worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks guys.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 10, 2008)

hey thats been happening to me to on Firefox 2.14 though also on youtube i fix it by clearing private data


----------

